
Show HN: JSUI – A powerful UI toolkit for managing JavaScript apps - deadcoder0904
https://github.com/kitze/JSUI
======
catchmeifyoucan
I like where this is going. But I already am pretty into VS Code. I don't
really want to download another "IDE" per say. I have a loooot of JS projects
though, I wish this was an extension or something (that dash with my projects
is most useful) and with quick access shortcuts.

~~~
deadcoder0904
Its completely different man. I thought of the same but then I downloaded it.
When you are working on multiple projects, this is lot faster than opening
Finder & then dragging Project Folder into Terminal then opening VSCode. I can
open multiple projects by a click of a button but if you don't want another
Electron app then its not for you I guess :)

~~~
catchmeifyoucan
I'll give it a shot, thanks

